# Looking for kit lists for LCT, QRT and BaseRad.



## genesis98 (26 Oct 2005)

Anybody know of a site on the DIN that would contain the default kit lists for a LCT, QRT and BaseRad? 


(Edited by Moderator to clarify title.)


----------



## willy (26 Oct 2005)

I'm not aware of any such site.  Load lists and the like are usually a matter of unit SOP.  If your unit doesn't have one that covers these topics, then it's time to write one.  Contact other units in the group to see what they have.  If there's anything in particular that you're wondering if you should have/not have, then let me know and I'll give you my take on it.


----------



## luck881 (26 Oct 2005)

Every vehicle or piece of equipment has a checklist that your QM or stores guy can get through the supply system.  I forget the name of it but I can post it in the morning from work.  It might be the MIMS checklist but I could be wrong.  Any supply guys reading this and able to help out?


----------



## Radop (26 Oct 2005)

Under baseline logistics but I cannot remember what it is called exactly.  Your best bet is to ask a maintainer rather than a sup tech as they use it more.


----------



## willy (27 Oct 2005)

The CGCM has checklists for equipment systems, but unless I'm misreading the post, that's not what he's asking for.  For example, if you look up the LCT in the CGCM it will state that the LCT system contains the amplifier, coupler, power distribution panel, various cables, etc etc etc.  What it won't say is that the LCT is to deploy as part of a NCCIS (Lt) det along with x number of INMARSAT's, y amount of PP&S, and z amount of POL, which is what I think the original post was about.


----------



## genesis98 (27 Oct 2005)

Nope I'm not looking for load lists, that's all covered, I'm looking for actual "from the factory list" of equipment that goes with the kit. I'm trying to see if any of the cabling or other pieces of kit are missing from the units HF kit so that if there is anything missing I can atleast attempt to get it replaced.


----------



## willy (27 Oct 2005)

Ok.  Be advised that in common parlance, kitlist/load list pretty much refers to what I was talking about.  Equipment checklist is more the phrase you're looking for here.  My mistake, your fault.   

Go to the Canadian Government Catalouge of Material (CGCM).  If you're on the DIN, it will be under baseline/operational/logistics or some variant thereof.  Your SQ will know for certain how to access it.  From there, it's pretty self-evident how the thing works.  You should be able to produce an equipment checklist for any piece of gear you care to name.


----------



## Radop (28 Oct 2005)

Hey Luck, there is also a site under PMO TCCCS that had all those checklists as well.  We used it up in Pet a lot to refit and recheck the new vehicles.  Any of the old MCpls up there should know were it is.


----------



## Bintheredunthat (31 Oct 2005)

I've seen some things on the DIN that can help.

If nobody beats me to the punch, I'll post info on finding it next time I check my bookmarks from work.

AS AR

Bin


----------



## genesis98 (31 Oct 2005)

thanks looking forward to the site.


----------



## Bintheredunthat (30 Nov 2005)

Have been having some trouble with posting from the DWAN lately.  Stay tuned and I'll post some info here after I e-mail myself the links.

Bin


----------



## Bintheredunthat (12 Dec 2005)

Ok - here's what I have:

1) TCCCS Equipment Checklist  - http://dglepm.ottawa-hull.mil.ca/dlcspm/dlcspm_3/EquipCheckLists/eqpt_check_lists.htm

Here you will find basically every configuration of truck or set of equipment.  You may have to see you local supply person to find out the AC variant.  They would HAVE to know this as those trucks would be on the unit's DA and would have the NSN that corresponds.  Once you figure out what truck(s) is/are yours, use the Check list "S" number for the next link.  I'll mention this again later - but this site has not been updated, so some info may be out of date, missing, etc.  Things may have changed since this page was created.

2)  CFSS Web Query Tool - http://mat-dcb-awq1.desc.mil.ca/cfssreports/

This might be a little more confusing - so I'll break it down by steps
i) click English
ii) log in using ma for both login and password
iii) click MA document (in grey box)
iv) click MA documents in list (blue writing)
v) in the MA documents number box - type in the "S" checklist number - NOTE - I have found some S numbers that do not work.  The link/info in the TCCCS Equpment Checklist is definetely not as current as it could be.
vi) click the ECL (Equipment Check List) Button
vii) click PDF
viii) you'll see something like "14 records exported" in red writing - click on download
ix) your checklist should open up in PDF format
x) rotate, print, and enjoy

Hopefully that gives you something useful in your search.

Happy Ho Ho!

Bin


----------



## Carbon-14 (18 Jan 2006)

LCT/QRT are not part of TCCCS.  Here is the LCT checklist:

http://dglepm.ottawa-hull.mil.ca/dlcspm/nfcc/equipment/LCT-MCT/index_e.htm

Haven't seen one for QRT or BaseRad


----------

